# Oliva Angel 100



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Today started out cruddy, so the only thing I could think of to make it better was to try a stick John Rider sent me a couple months ago :biggrin: 

Amidst the rain and cold-ass weather, I migrated to the garage with a sixer of Hoegaarden and lit up this intriguing stogie. I will say I was quite impressed by it. It's not made by the same Oliva company that make the O, V, etc but it was quite a tasty smoke. I found that they're only sold through JR Cigars and will probably place an order this week for another 5er or 10 pack. 

Smoked great, excellent flavors, and great burn. All around it was a great smoke. Thanks a bunch, John :biggrin: I endured 33 degree weather, with rain and wind, to nub this smoke


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice! I love those smokes. I loaded up on them when C-Bid was blowing them out 6-9 months ago. Delicious.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't you love the beging of winter! I am going to brave the cold for a smoke or two tomorrow, I have some I need to review for the blind pass and Heather at Fumee.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice combo.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Been wanting to try these, but I keep forgetting to pick some up when I stop at JR's. Maybe next time...


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

they are a very nice full bodied smoke, I think youll like em


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

How much are these lil guys? I might have to grab a few to givem a try


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I found these to be very interesting as well. Our own GoinFerSmoke (Jim) turned me on to these. Full body, hearty smoke. I came into quite a stash of these, and I've enjoyed sending them out to my BOTLs. A certain photo contest winner is the latest BOTL who will be getting a fiver of these, along with some other intriguing smokes.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I tried some during our little herf in Oct, good price and full flavored


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

Anybody know who actually makes these?


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I had my Oliva Angel 100 the other day (again, thanks to Mr Rider). I absolutely loved it and am looking forward to purchasing some for myself. Thank you, very much, John!!!!


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Made at N.A.T.S.A., Esteli, Nicaragua. Info on this stick is a little tough to come by. Here's an informative review by Toro Tom (aka cigarfan):

http://cigarfan.wordpress.com/2007/08/10/angel-100-otc/


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

kevink868 said:


> Made at N.A.T.S.A., Esteli, Nicaragua. Info on this stick is a little tough to come by. Here's an informative review by Toro Tom (aka cigarfan):
> 
> http://cigarfan.wordpress.com/2007/08/10/angel-100-otc/


Thank you for the information.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> I had my Oliva Angel 100 the other day (again, thanks to Mr Rider). I absolutely loved it and am looking forward to purchasing some for myself. Thank you, very much, John!!!!


I am smoking one right now. It is a very hearty and pleasant smoke. These are pretty reasonable at just $2.60/stick. JR Cigars has them...I believe you got the OTC size. MMMMM! Tasty! The ones you got sat around for several months, they do tend to smooth out with a little age. I thought they were a little rough right at first. Or, it could be that my taste just caught up with them!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Apparently I am not the only one who thinks these needed a little age...



> Toro Tom (aka cigarfan)
> When I first received these about a year ago they were harsh and inhospitable cigars. But I still found something intriguing about them, and I liked the aroma, so I put them away thinking they just needed some time to simmer. This turns out to be exactly the case - this is still a forthright and aggressive smoke, but it's much more docile than it was a year ago. In fact, it's nearly smooth. Full flavored, most definitely, but easier on the membranes.


----------

